

The Journalism Drought - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/04/the-journalism-drought.html

======
skidoo
In terms of aesthetics, I think hard data is too bothersome for the unwashed
masses to cope with anymore.

In terms of logistics, I blame the dismantling of The Fairness Doctrine:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairness_Doctrine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairness_Doctrine)

Thanks in equal measures to both Reagan and Obama, truth was defined as wholly
subjective and the floodgates were quietly opened for money to dictate the
fairness and balance of commercial media. Investigative journalists still
exist (Abby Martin, for starters), but they are no longer welcome in platforms
concerned entirely with revenue.

